

Ask HN: We are changing business model. Thoughts and considerations? - enso_limited

Since our domain is banned on HN, i have to write it here. Everything is explained in this page : http://enso-now.com/blog
Sincerely Thanks for any feedback.
======
enso_limited
I want to add that i am asking feedbacks of any kinds. I mean we are a real
startup, why the heck does HN think that i am trying to abuse the system to
advertise my site ? I am just asking for other people's thoughts, which are
precious for me.

------
enso_limited
clickable <http://www.enso-now.com/blog>

